# Mon, Aug 1st



## marlinchaser (Oct 11, 2007)

Ran to the area of the nipple first and trolled SW out and around the 131 hole; from there ran to the Spur and trolled there for 1&1/2 hrs; ran back close to the face of the edge and trolled some more. Nothin, nothin, and more nothin!!!! Water was putrid at the Spur, a little less so at 131 Hole and almost clear green towards the nipple. It looked like the further east, the better water. Think next time I'll head tonDestin side of the "edge" and see whats there; ie near Ozark, mingo ridge, etc. A couple of the Destin guys said they were going out there this weekend so it will be interesting to see their reports.


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

Thanks for the information


----------



## ABailey (May 25, 2010)

We went and trolled the nipple Saturday, absolutly nothing in the boat! Had one good hit, but nothing to show for it. Ended up finding a large floating mass of bamboo and pulled several nice dolphin off it. It also had 2 nice cobia on it, but they were not hungry for what we had


----------



## TinManMike (Oct 26, 2008)

East isn't much better. We fished the Mexico Beach Offshore Classic like BConnally did. Left at 1:00 A.M. to be south of the Squiggles by daybreak. Water was green, wanted to stay out and sword that night, but nothing told us to stay out. Worked our way east, not much better. The guys who did anything were well offshore and spent the night. Pretty tough fishing.

The quality of fish caught in the tourney showed how bad the fishing was. Some guys did OK, but definitely not what we all expected.

We did catch a Blackfin that weighed 27.63 after being in ice for two days and after bleeding. That fish and a $1.00 would get you a cup of coffee! :whistling:

Still had a blast and looking forward to it next year,


----------



## lookinlagit (Aug 3, 2009)

There are fish at the edge and nipple. fished that area last week end hooked up to a white but came unbuttoned a few minutes in. Also saw another white and a sail jump right off our bow. The water NE of the squiggles looks decent. I think trolling the edge from nipple to elbow will produce some good fish its a clear green and definitely worth the 30 mile run


----------

